# Icebreaker Excel Introductory video



## jeffreybrown (Mar 2, 2011)

Just wondering, if you were asked to teach an Excel class, do you have or know of where to get some type of video to be used as an icebreaker.

Not neccesarily a video that teaches a function, but one that is kind of a spoof which sets a hearty environment.


----------



## sous2817 (Mar 3, 2011)

Not really a video, but maybe you can find a few examples that show how far you can go with Excel...


http://www.excelgames.org/mission.asp

The amount of times I've heard people say "You can't do that from Excel...it's just a spreadsheet!"...


----------

